# Startseiten Probs



## XyPh0n (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute ich habe ein kleines aber ziemlich lästiges Prob.

Beim surfen hat sich wahrscheinlich ein progr. eingenistet, das meine start seite immer auf eine bestimmte übersichtsseite festlegt. Wenn ich das änder in den Optionen und neu starte wird es wieder geändert.

Habe schon die Reg durchsucht und dort alles geändert aber nix hat das gebracht.

HAbe schon viele Progs ausprobiert die sowas finden sollen (Ad aware 6 und spybot, und Hijacker)

Die Seite ist Hugesearch. com vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen!?


Wenn ich den I netExpl. net deinstallieren kann, wie kann ich ihn löschen
habe schon alles gelöscht was geht und er geht immer noch


----------



## Sinac (18. Februar 2004)

Klick


----------

